
Evergreen: an open source feed reader for MacOS - tambourine_man
https://github.com/brentsimmons/Evergreen
======
Etheryte
The readme say: _It’s also not actually usable at this point._

So why are you sharing this? I don't see any features that set it apart from
the alternatives.

~~~
ihuman
Its made by Brent Simmons, the creator of NetNewsWire (a popular RSS reader).

